# Chickamauga Shoot



## cutnloose (Aug 10, 2009)

Can yall give me some information on this tournament? where its at?  and so on


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Aug 10, 2009)

Go to bowfishingcountry.com when you get there scoll down to the clubs and from there go to the GBA. There you can get all your info.


----------



## cutnloose (Aug 10, 2009)

i couldnt find enough info on bowfishincountry


----------



## GA Bowfisher (Aug 11, 2009)

PM Bowfisher he can give you some info.


----------



## rob keck (Aug 11, 2009)

very good lake to shoot !!!!! i have shot a ton of big big fish .....come in second in a shoot there ,,,,ask michael he killed a whooper there and got cheated bad....we did to but o-well loved it and love to shoot up there,,,tenn has the best lakes and alb.


----------



## Bowfisher (Aug 11, 2009)

Michael did not get cheated by no means!!  The organizer added wrong. thank you.


----------



## Bowfisher (Aug 11, 2009)

It is the ramp on Hwy 58 out of Cleveland, Tenn. I think it's Brittville, but it's where the Hiawassee river comes into the Tenn. River.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 12, 2009)

I know it well. Really nice ramp and area. I've watched bowfishing, never got to do it. If you go post results okay?


----------



## Hard Core (Aug 12, 2009)

No cheating there, just beating........just like we got at the Muzzy.


----------



## Michael (Aug 12, 2009)

Bowfisher said:


> Michael did not get cheated by no means!!  The organizer added wrong. thank you.



I was going to let this pass. After all, you can't change history and Chicamaugau is an awesome lake. BUT, I will not support another shoot put on by Johnathan. Since this is a GBA shoot, I'm hoping to make it. 

That being said, Chuck, Johnathan did forget to add the extra 100 lbs to my fish just like he forgot to add it to your fish. No, Jason I don't think he did it on purpose. But Rob was there and saw both boat loads of fish. When Johnathan changed his mind and added 100 lbs to Chuck's fish and didn't add the 100 lbs to my fish... I was cheated.
op2:


----------



## Bowfisher (Aug 13, 2009)

Whatever Mike


----------



## Hard Core (Aug 14, 2009)

Yall are killing me....lol


----------



## stu sailers (Aug 20, 2009)

everyone that was at that shoot knows who won...It was not even close-if he thinks his fish weighed more dont belive any weight he puts on this forum...


----------



## Michael (Aug 20, 2009)

Like I said, "you can't change history". You simply learn from it and move on. BUT, just so you'll have the numbers to add yourself, our biggest fish was 65.4 lbs. Our smallest fish was just over 17 lbs. Most of the fish were 20-30 lbs, but just for argument sakes, let's pretend all 14 of our other fish were only 17 lbs. 14 X 17 + 65.4 =303.4 lbs... way more than the 280 lbs Johnathan came up with. 

Like I said, This was Johnathan's first tournament. He wasn't familiar with the scale. He forgot to add the 100 lb tare weight to the final weight on Chucks and My fish. After all of the fish were collected and mixed, Johnathan changed his mind and added 100 lbs to Chucks weight. Since the average weight of my fish was more like 22.5 lbs (22.5 X 14 + 65.5 = 380.4) my 15 fish definately weighed more than Chucks 290 lbs of fish. 

No hard feeling with you Chuck. You just got lucky. I on the other hand learned you don't dump your fish into the dump truck until you are sure the weight is accurate.


----------



## Hard Core (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes ,indeed we learned a lesson also. Wait and weigh last or right beside the nearest weight. That way there is know question about it.


----------



## rob keck (Aug 25, 2009)

thank you too !!!!!!! i know what i saw !!!!!! and how many fish he had was alot bigger than anybody elses,,,,


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 25, 2009)

Awesome picture! Is that a fish holding up that fella??? Love Chickamauga Lake!!! Alot of good times there.


----------



## Michael (Aug 25, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> Awesome picture! Is that a fish holding up that fella??? Love Chickamauga Lake!!! Alot of good times there.



I agree, though I've only shot this lake once, it was awesome. FYI, the guy in the picture is 6'2" and 230 lbs.

I "heard" the biggest fish at last weekends shoot was a 56.5 lb grassie and supposedly River Cat won the #s pot with 89 fish, but so far there hasn't been an "Official" post.


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Aug 27, 2009)

Michael said:


> I agree, though I've only shot this lake once, it was awesome. FYI, the guy in the picture is 6'2" and 230 lbs.
> 
> I "heard" the biggest fish at last weekends shoot was a 56.5 lb grassie and supposedly River Cat won the #s pot with 89 fish, but so far there hasn't been an "Official" post.



Yep we hammered the Numbers Pot and won it with 89 fish.........We had the Big 20 also but some people could mess up and wet dream.......We messed up and weighed 2 fish that were smaller and didnt find the 2 bigger ones until i got in the shad bucket and was counting.......... I guess its bowfishing...

Either way had a great time


----------



## S Adams (Aug 27, 2009)

RIVER_CAT said:


> Yep we hammered the Numbers Pot and won it with 89 fish.........We had the Big 20 also but some people could mess up and wet dream.......We messed up and weighed 2 fish that were smaller and didnt find the 2 bigger ones until i got in the shad bucket and was counting.......... I guess its bowfishing...
> 
> Either way had a great time



Hey RIVER CAT was this the same shoot that Mike had his wheels and tires  too walk off?


----------



## Bowfisher (Aug 27, 2009)

That would be the same one!! He had his stuff stole on Friday nite at a hole in the wall ramp, the tourny was at another ramp...sucks..what a lowlife, they even sucked the tank dry!!


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Aug 28, 2009)

yep......They putin a a backwoods ramp and got jacked...

I was still awake here at the house when he txt me.....
I tried to find him some wheels to get him home but was not suscessfull.

Rims off the truck ,tank of gas and a GA tag is better i guess then coming back and not having a truck to set in and wait.

I hate it for him and was looking foward to them coming.


----------

